# safari 2.0.2 / ajouter un bouton "home"



## alpking (8 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,

je voudrai savoir si c'était possible et comment faire pour ajouter un boutton "home" pour directement aller à la page d'accueil à côté de celui pour recharger la page et celui pour ajouter un signet ??

merci de votre aide


----------



## alpking (8 Décembre 2005)

c'est bon en fait, j'ai trouvé la réponse dans : présentation -> personaliser la barre d'adresse


----------



## chandeler.bing (8 Décembre 2005)

alpking a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon en fait, j'ai trouvé la réponse dans : présentation -> personaliser la barre d'adresse



Cool 
Une fois de plus tu prouves qu'on est jamais mieux servi que par soi même
@+


----------



## kertruc (8 Décembre 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Cool
> Une fois de plus tu prouves qu'on est jamais mieux servi que par soi même
> @+



Et qu'il faut tourner sept fois sa souris dans sa main avant de poster


----------

